# Anavar effects on the liver



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello all,

I am seriously thinking about moving over to the dark side and starting my first cycle (anavar).

I am not ready yet, as I need to do some more swatting up on dosages, pct etc...

One thing which concerns me is the effect on the liver. I have had many a bolloking off my doctor about my liver been in a rough state through alcahol abuse (used to be a very heavy drinker!)

Now I still have a drink, probably 2 times per week, and usually consume say 1ltr of gin and 12 cans of strong lager per week.

Would 50mg per day of var be any worse on my liver than what I am currently drinking? If I start a course of var I will stop drinking totally.

any advice will be most appreciated


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Its one of the orals least harsh on the liver


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

if your drinking that much per week do you really think you can just stop right away ?

is your drinking all in one night or every night?

anavar is very mild and i wouldent worry about the liver problrms i would be alot more concerned about all that drink ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lumix said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am seriously thinking about moving over to the dark side and starting my first cycle (anavar).
> 
> ...


well as im looking at this aswell mate i would say if you stopped drinking totally and went on a course of var you would be doing yourself more of a favour by only taking the var..

it has sides affecting liver but only high doses and long periods mate to be fair

however im not a doctor and if your liver isnt in a good state in the first place i would seriously think about it more before taking ANY oral steroid, even though anavar is one of the safest and mildest steroids...

pct is straight forward enough mate, some hcg whilst your on it and some clomid at end of cycle

as far as doses i think it has to be dosed fairly high to get good results .. but i will let someone more qualified go through all that ..

i am also interested its what im thinking of doing as well


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I'd of thought the var alone would be kinder to your liver than the amount of alcohol stated. If it's consumed in a couple of sittings then perhaps not lol.

Not based on any science, just my opinion


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Re: Anavar cycle

this was posted on here from someone else

Everything you need to know about Anavar

Found this from another board...Very good post on Var and it's myths and uses...

Everything you need to know about Anavar

MYTHS

Myth #1 - Anavar will not suppress the HPTA.

False. Anavar, used in adequate dosages, will shut you down. To what degree you experience side effects of suppression (loss of libido, lethargy) is entirely dependent upon the individual and the dosages used.

Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic, and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound.

This could not be further from the truth. At dosages of 40mg a day and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.

If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.

Myth #3 - Anavar will not require any type of PCT.

This is one ive never understood. It's a pretty commonly known fact now that var is a suppressive compound. So why is it that some individuals still refuse to make a small investment in some clomid/nolva....this is your testicular function we're talking about. That said, PCT required for var is not as "heavy" as PCT for, say, a test/eq cycle. 15-20 days @ 50mg clomid should be sufficient.

LIBIDO

The only real issue of concern that i have found when running anavar alone is slight libido suppression. Anavar is suppressive enough to where you WILL feel a difference in your sex drive (and not for the better ) when using 40+mg a day. There are three options to counteract this.

#1 - Tribulus + Avena Sativa - Trib at 4-7g a day and Avena Sativa at 3-4g a day tend to help prevent any loss in performance or ability to get it up. However, using effective dosages is going to end up being as or more expensive than options 2 or 3...but its your call.

#2 - Proviron - If hairloss is an issue in your choice to use anavar, then you may want to avoid this one. But 25mg ED proviron, starting after week 2, will keep you rock hard. And it will help to harden up your muscles too .

#3 - Maintenance Test Dosage - Finally, you could choose to use testosterone to keep your willy in shape. At a dosage of around 200mg, split bi weekly, everything should keep running smoothly. Also, this will contribute to your gains much moreso than than options 1 or 2. I would keep nolva onhand on the off chance that you are severely gyno prone. Bloating should not be an issue at this dosage.

BENEFITS

Anavar is a badass drug. This is why.

#1 - Vascularity

Oxandrolone will make you veiny as all hell. And quickly. Look out for brand new bulging forearms veins by around day 6. If you are following a cutting regimen, expect new spider webs in your chest, shoulders and quads by around day 21.

#2 - Pumps

When on var, the pumps are constant. Bored sitting in class/at work? Do some unweighted calf raises. After about three minutes, your calves will be ready to pop. Youll be doing something like drinking a cup of water, and after a minute of holding it, your bi will be completely full and pumped. You may have to cut some sets short in the gym due to the painful pumpage.

#3 - Strength

Even when cutting, you can expect new strength gains every workout after about day 14-21.

#4 - Fat Loss

Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .

CYCLE

Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage.

LIVER PROTECTION

Anavar is a 17 Alpha Alkylated steroid, and is toxic. It has been shown to be less toxic than other orals, and is even used as liver treatment for recovering alcoholics. Still, i would limit my time using it to 8 weeks, 10 at the most.

It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .

1 - Milk ThistleThe classic liver protectant herb.supposedly works by blocking the entrance of harmful substances to liver cells, and hastening their expulsion. Make sure there is a high standardization of Silymarin

2 - R ALA

A powerful antioxidant

3 - NAC

Supports liver function and production of l-glutathione

4 - Vitamin C and E

Antioxidants

5 - LOADS of water

Helps to flush out your entire system

LIPID PROTECTION

Anavar isnt going to kill your cholesterol levels like some drugs (winny being one of the worst), but it may put your LDL/HDL profiles outside of the normal range. There are a few things that help, but as long as your not using 60+mg daily or running it for more than 10 weeks, i would just use flax...

1 - Flax Oil

Consuming lots of essential fatty acids promotes overall health, as well as helping to keep your lipid profile from becoming too bad.

2 - Policosanol

Used at 20mg daily to keep your HDL (good cholesterol) levels from crashing, and your LDL from becoming too high.

3 - Niacin

Preferably the flush free variety. If you wish, niacin can be used at 1-2g ED for a short period post-cycle to normalize HDL levels. Do not use for more than 7-14 days, as liver toxicity can be an issue when using those dosages of niacin for long periods of time


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats still a lot of alcohol to be drinking every week dude!


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

apple said:


> if your drinking that much per week do you really think you can just stop right away ?
> 
> is your drinking all in one night or every night?
> 
> anavar is very mild and i wouldent worry about the liver problrms i would be alot more concerned about all that drink ...


I will drink that over 2 days. I don't always drink that much - sometimes drink more

And yeah, I will be able to stop - I hope lol


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> well as im looking at this aswell mate i would say if you stopped drinking totally and went on a course of var you would be doing yourself more of a favour by only taking the var..
> 
> it has sides affecting liver but only high doses and long periods mate to be fair
> 
> ...


Cheers Flinty, have you done a cycle before?



need2bodybuild said:


> I'd of thought the var alone would be kinder to your liver than the amount of alcohol stated. If it's consumed in a couple of sittings then perhaps not lol.
> 
> Not based on any science, just my opinion


ha ha, I think you're right bout the var been better for liver. I'm probably the first guy to improve his liver whilst using AAS lol



Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Re: Anavar cycle
> 
> this was posted on here from someone else
> 
> ...


Top reply Bigdawg!! reps :thumb:


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Top reply Bigdawg!! reps :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lumix said:


> Cheers Flinty, have you done a cycle before?
> 
> ha ha, I think you're right bout the var been better for liver. I'm probably the first guy to improve his liver whilst using AAS lol
> 
> Top reply Bigdawg!! reps :thumb:


yeah mate T bullets for 4 weeks


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Top reply Bigdawg!! reps :thumb:


No probs mate... i memba a while back i wanted some answers on var and this just answered them all hahaha


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> No probs mate... i memba a while back i wanted some answers on var and this just answered them all hahaha


did you finally go ahead with the ver cycle mate ????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> did you finally go ahead with the ver cycle mate ????


yh i did lol... love anavar


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I can definitely attest to it helping me lose fat around the thigh and abs, my legs are alot leaner 4 weeks in.

Flinty mate, i'm on it at the moment and i wouldn't know i was on it untill i start training, i'm getting stronger week on week and only using 50mg/day alone. I'm cutting aswell!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yh i did lol... love anavar


how did you find it personally. ??? did it make you feel hot. or did you not know you were on it apart from the results ??


----------

